# Super bug breakthrough ? manuka honey may reverse antibiotic resistance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Super bug breakthrough – manuka honey may reverse antibiotic resistance by S. L. Baker, features writer (NaturalNews) In less than a week, three different research studies have been released about antibiotic-resistant super bugs. Two were issued as nothing less than dire warnings. For example, as NaturalNews covered earlier, UK scientists are calling for the “urgent [...]

*Read More...*


----------

